# Könnt ihr mir ein Empfehlen?



## nocks (5. Februar 2006)

Hallo liebe user 
Könnt ihr Mir eine Musik Software empfehlen das Kostenlos ist und wo mann z.b. Stimmen verändern kann und im hintergrund dann so irgendwas ?


Danke im Vorraus


----------



## chmee (5. Februar 2006)

Erstmal Drei Fragezeichen für Deine Schreibe. Grausam.

Audiacity ist kostenlos oder ne alte Version von CoolEdit
http://www.heise.de/software/default.shtml?kat=47&s=se&l_sw=1&l_aw=1&l_fw=1

mfg chmee


----------



## nocks (6. Februar 2006)

ja Mein Gott ich hab schon in nem anderen Thread gesagt ich hab in deutsch Ne 4


----------



## sisela (7. Februar 2006)

Das hindert dich nicht daran, dir wenigstens Mühe zu geben. Schließlich bist du nicht der Einzigste der dieses Forum benutzt. Ich nehme an, du erwartest auf deine Fragen korrekte Antworten und daher sollte man bei seiner Fragestellung auch ein wenig auf die deutsche Rechtschreibung achten!

Ansonsten schließe ich mich Chmee mit Audiacity an...


----------

